# Purple = Drama



## DevinGirl (May 30, 2009)

*This was inspired by a YouTube tut...I made a few tweaks & here it is:*

* I used:*

* Face:*
* Aveeno Clear Complexion Moisturizer*
* MAC SFF NC 37*
* MAC blush in Honour (highlight)*
* B.E. foundation in Tan (contour)*
* LureBeauty mineral blush in Apple Taffy *

*Eyes:*
*UD PP*
* MAC Black Tied & Carbon (darkened eyebrows)*
* MAC Water-based Mixing Medium (foiled the Black Tied & applied it to lids before using the Rich Purple over it)*
* MAC Pigments:  Rich Purple, Lily White, Violet, & Frozen White*
* FemmeCouture Creme Liner in Black*
* MaxFactor 2000 Calorie Mascara in Black*
* Rimmel Eyebrow Pencil in Dark Brown*

* Lips:*
* Chapstick TrueShimmer in Banana Cream*

*




*

* No Flash*
*



*

*



*

*Gah!  I really need to learn how to apply false lashes.  You can barely see mine w/ this dark makeup!*
*



*

* Haha.  I tried to be a little "scene" (is that what the kids are calling it nowadays?) & steal one of Mia's bows.  I don't think it looks scene at all, lol.  Just a 26 y/o mother of 3 stealing her infant daughter's bow & looking like an idiot, lol.  A poser idiot at that...*
*



*

*Thanks for looking!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Boy I've been posting a lot lately.  Hope no one's sick of me yet!  *​


----------



## Nicnivin (May 30, 2009)

I am totally stealing this look! I love it!


----------



## nunu (May 30, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## Asela88 (May 30, 2009)

im lovinggg this!!!!


----------



## keebruja (May 30, 2009)

This is _so_ gorgeous! I'm in love.


----------



## lafemmenoir (May 30, 2009)

You have such an amazingly beautiful face and your makeup skills are brilliant.  I must check out your channel


----------



## nycDiva357 (May 30, 2009)

flawless


----------



## Mabelle (May 30, 2009)

holy crap! i love it!


----------



## laperle (May 30, 2009)

u never do wrong, girl!


----------



## fondasaurusrex (May 30, 2009)

WOW! I'm in love with this look. The blending is flawless.


----------



## claralikesguts (May 30, 2009)

this is so hot! ahhhh i love your FOTDs


----------



## jennifer. (May 30, 2009)

so happy you're getting back into fotds again!  i love this look, totally inspirational!


----------



## mdjmsj (May 30, 2009)

Gorgeous look, I love the purple!


----------



## kimmy (May 30, 2009)

love it!


----------



## erynnj (May 30, 2009)

i LOVE THIS, i am going to try it so pretty!!!! haven't seen a purple done like this A+


----------



## DevinGirl (May 30, 2009)

*Thank you all so much!  =)*


----------



## myalterego (May 30, 2009)

Wooowzzaaa!! 
I'm so jealous of you dark complected, dark eyed ladies. Everything you do just looks so fantastic.You look gorgeous & I love your haircut!


----------



## jollystuikie (May 30, 2009)

Gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[


----------



## kyoto (May 30, 2009)

Love your FOTDs, awesome job.


----------



## Hilly (May 30, 2009)

I never get sick of your fotds!


----------



## blackeneddove (May 30, 2009)

Wooow this is absolutely gorgeous! Totally saving to my inspiration folder~


----------



## Sexycocolatte (May 30, 2009)

so pretty


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 30, 2009)

WOW!!! I love it!!!


----------



## n_c (May 30, 2009)

Wow the colors are freakin gorgeous! I tell you all the time, but your blending is perfection


----------



## rosasola1 (May 30, 2009)

holy crap... that is seriously flippin gorgeous!


----------



## amberenees (May 30, 2009)

sicc of you...
no effin way...
post away, please!!!
this is jaw dropping gawgeous!!!


----------



## ladyJ (May 30, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ellesk (May 30, 2009)

This is amazing!!! And it looks seriously awesome with brown eyes (thank you!) - absolutely going into my inspiration folder!


----------



## sugaMAMA (Jun 1, 2009)

wowww those pigments are poppin ! =)


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 1, 2009)

Soooo gorgeous...purple is my fave colour and this look is so dramatic


----------



## nikki (Jun 1, 2009)

I love this look!!!  Simply beautiful!!!!!!!!   Please, keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 1, 2009)

Not even CLOSE to sick of you and holy crap, this is gorgeous. I even said that out loud.


----------



## link09 (Jun 1, 2009)

OMG i loooove this look!  It's so pretty.  I love the color combination!!!


----------



## carandru (Jun 1, 2009)

This is super hot!!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 2, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------



## mello (Jun 2, 2009)

May I ask what tut you used? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This look is awesome and I wanna try it out!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jun 2, 2009)

loves this! I need to get me some deep purples!


----------



## Tahti (Jun 2, 2009)

;O ...
OMG... Your FOTD's never cease to amaze me. This look is stunning, I'm definitely going to have to try this out, so inspiring! Please do a tutorial?!! Please please? ;D


----------



## Zoffe (Jun 2, 2009)

This is one of my favorite looks I've seen from you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gorgeous


----------



## Assiee (Jun 2, 2009)

Amaaazing!
I love it so much!


----------



## DevinGirl (Jun 2, 2009)

*Thank you all again SO much!*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mello* 

 
_May I ask what tut you used? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




This look is awesome and I wanna try it out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*Here it is, babe!*

YouTube - Dark Side of the Moon: Smokey Black & Violet


----------



## MSadieMommy (Jun 2, 2009)

I love the purples


----------



## madnicole (Jun 2, 2009)

absolutely gorgeous, couldn't get sick of your FOTD's, they are amazing - and you are so cute!


----------



## AprilBomb (Jun 2, 2009)

The depth of color on this is killer! Gorgeous.


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Jun 3, 2009)

that is SO pretty! and I love that little barrette in your hair!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 3, 2009)

That look is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Purity (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow, this is stunning! Love it!


----------



## blinkymei (Jun 3, 2009)

love the drama... this should be in a magazine


----------



## mochajavalatte (Jun 3, 2009)

WOW WOW WOW!!!
This reminds me a lil of Fancyfacebeater's Purple Smoke! GORGEOUS!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 4, 2009)

You are stunning, that is all!


----------



## PreciousOne (Jun 4, 2009)

Please do a tutorial on this.


----------



## piN.up (Jun 4, 2009)

One word: Gorgeous!

This makeup is so Hot, love your makeup skills, love your bangs, and... love the little barrette, so cute


----------



## siemenss (Jun 4, 2009)

lovely


----------



## jalspose (Sep 19, 2009)

I Think The Last Picture Is The Best One Youre Gorgeous


----------



## kisstina07 (Sep 20, 2009)

Eeeeek this is amazing!!


----------



## elle25 (Sep 20, 2009)

I absolutely love this look. Its gorgeous!!


----------



## thelimabean (Sep 20, 2009)

*squee* I love it! I want to try that look now!


----------



## Film_Noir (Sep 20, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Artemisia (Sep 20, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## User49 (Sep 20, 2009)

I love the frozen white/ lily white with the purple! Its so pretty! Your fotds always inspired me!


----------



## liciouslilly (Sep 20, 2009)

This look is rockin'!


----------



## Cutetoughgirl (Sep 21, 2009)

beautiful colours works great with skintone and hair colour


----------

